# Gentoo Macbook pro 8.2 WiFi

## Deedje

Hello

I have an MacBook 8.2 and trying to get WiFi too work. Have looked at alot of guides and stuff and dont get it to work.

lcpci gives me

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 02)

I have in the kernel this set

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_BCMA=y

CONFIG_B43_BCMA_EXTRA=y

CONFIG_B43_SSB=y

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

# CONFIG_B43_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_B43_BCMA_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_N=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_LP=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_HT=y

CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43_HWRNG=y

CONFIG_B43_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

I have emerged

net-wireless/b43-fwcutter and that stuff and applied it. 

Any idés?

----------

## Deedje

EDIT:

Did find this and used the .100 driver

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#other_distros

Wored like a charm with my macbook 8.2

---------------

Next question is if anyone got networkmanager to work with macbook?

I get this

mygenbox Downloads # /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

 * Starting NetworkManager ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

Connecting...............    1s

 * Marking NetworkManager as inactive. It will automatically be marked

 * as started after a network connection has been established.

 * WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

And when i wanna start nm-applet for Gnome2 

mygenbox Downloads # nm-applet 

Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomesegvhandler"

(nm-applet:2553): Pango-WARNING **: error opening config file '/root/.config/pango/pangorc': Not a directory

GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; the most common cause is a missing or misconfigured D-Bus session bus daemon. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: The connection is closed)

** (nm-applet:2553): WARNING **: Failed to initialize D-Bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(nm-applet:2553): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/nm-applet' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x2571f00

testing without root

deedje@mygenbox ~ $ nm-applet 

Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomesegvhandler"

** (nm-applet:2575): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.20" (uid=1000 pid=2575 comm="nm-applet ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=2457 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file /var/run/Netwo")

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** (nm-applet:2575): WARNING **: Failed to register as an agent: (32) Error statting file /var/run/ConsoleKit/database: No such file or directory

** Message: applet now embedded in the notification area

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** Message: Starting applet secret agent because GNOME Shell disappeared

** (nm-applet:2575): WARNING **: Failed to register as an agent: (32) Error statting file /var/run/ConsoleKit/database: No such file or directory

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.9.4.1  USE="bluetooth" 0 kB

Any ideés?

----------

